# friendship game Italy VS Turkey 85-40



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What a game  :grinning: 

ITALIA-TURCHIA 85-40 (15-11, 33-19, 61-33) 

Italia: Rombaldoni 3 (0/1, 1/1), Malaventura 8 (2/3), Soragna 7 (2/3, 
1/1), De Pol 5 (2/5, 0/2), Radulovic 13 (4/8, 1/3), Santarossa (0/1, 0/1), Mian 5 (1/2), Chiacig 14 (6/11), Cittadini 7 (2/2), Lamma 5 
(1/2, 1/2), Garri 6 (1/2, 1/3), Carraretto 12 (1/2, 3/4). Coach: Carlo Recalcati 

Turchia: Veyseloglu (0/2), Arslan 14 (1/3, 3/7), Koruk 2 (1/3), Guney 6(1/4, 1/3), Basak 4 (2/3, 0/2), Ozer (0/2 da tre), Akpinar, Ozcan 9 (3/4, 1/4), Yoldas (0/1), Solak 5 (1/9), Oren (0/3), Sahin. Coach: Asim Tundogan

PS in Italy played almost all the "second-line" player (Bulleri,Pozzecco,Basile,Galanda,Marconato are in holidays after the italian League final of 3 day ago ...)


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> What a game  :grinning:
> 
> ITALIA-TURCHIA 85-40 (15-11, 33-19, 61-33)
> ...


same to Turquia, where are turkoglu, okur, turcan?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> What a game  :grinning:
> 
> ITALIA-TURCHIA 85-40 (15-11, 33-19, 61-33)


I guess you're ironic considering the Turkey had not in its roster Tunceri, Kutluay, Turkoglu, Yehovic, Okur, and then Onan, Peker, Besok. 

Add to Italy the players you mentioned and what do you have? 
Turkey - Italy 81-60 (but I've to admit that Turkey has always suffered Italy, like for example Italy has always suffered Hellas).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Eh no, dear friends ... it's was clear that Turkey had second-line players too ... 
But think you : bench players Italy VS bench players Turkey *85-40* ... what it changes ? 

Italy with Bulleri,Pozzecco,Galanda,Marconato,Basile,Chiagic (Boni???) etc can beat without many trubles the Turkey of Turkcan, Turkoglu, Okur etc  

Gretz


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Arslan, Kutluay, Turkoglu, Yehovic, Okur [Tunceri, Erdenay, Ozcan, Onan, Gonlum, Besok, Peker] vs Bulleri, Basile, Radulovic, Galanda, Chiacig [Pozzecco, Righetti, Mian, De Pol, Cittadini, Marconato, X]... 
Having to bet ten euros, I'll choose the memetides. Even if they are not at all this terrific team. Italy has not even ONE shooting-guard... look the small-forward: Radulovic, Mian, De Pol. 
Let's face it: Italy is over. And there are not interesting players for the future (I'd put right now Belinelli, a 1986, in the NT but I'm sure this won't happen.. you know, "the (stupid) fear to burn him". 
Yes. It's better to have a player with a great future like Pozzecco in the NT. This is so ridicoulous... 

(I forgot, referring to another post of yours: I vote for Bertinotti, and I'm against globalization).


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> I forgot, referring to another post of yours: I vote for Bertinotti, and I'm against globalization).


Si salvi chi può  
W la libertà di pensiero, cmq


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Seok, you are too pessimist ... ( typical of the reds :grinning: ) 

Yes, the situation isn't surely happy and nice, but I don't think that our future will be so dark.
Almeno spero ...

Gretz


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

On the paper, SEOK is right.
On the court could be completetely different. Let's take as example the Slovenian NT: all the talent and deepness in the world but till now result have been poor at best.
We'll see.

By the way, what is globalization? 
Many people told me they are against it but couldn't be able to explain what it is.
Is it " they make shoes in Viet-Nam because it cost 1/4"?
No, this is long known as delocalization.
Is it "all the word is drinking Coca cola"
No, in India, one of the most popoulous countryes in the world, less than 1% drink coke.
Is it "we comunicate easyer with all the world so this will influence our culture"?
No, this is called contamination.

So, in simple words, what are you against (that Bertinotti formulas will cure) ?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> On the court could be completetely different. Let's take as example the Slovenian NT: all the talent and deepness in the world but till now result have been poor at best.


 This year will be better, OR ELSE... i start playn chess. I mean we can't be lossers again: 
C- Nesterovic, Brezec 
PF- Tusek, Jurkovic, Smodis, Lorbek 
SF- Milic, Nachbar 
SG- Gorenc, Duscak, Hafnar, Becirovic 
PG- Mcdonald, Udrih, Lakovic, Petrov, Vujacic...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> 
> This year will be better, OR ELSE... i start playn chess. I mean we can't be lossers again:
> C- Nesterovic, Brezec
> ...


I've heard that Nesterovic has choosen not to play. Is it true?
Becirovic will be healed and in shape? Big question mark.
Maybe Gorenc should be considered.
With only Brezec as center this is IMO the only weak point in an anyway impressive roster. 
In a gun and run style of game a 5tet of Milic Nachbar Lakovic Brezec Tusek would be a danger for every opponent.
Who will be coaching? If I should point a cause for the (unexpected) past failures this is the one.
Give this roster to a Messina, Spahja or Sagadin kind of coach and you'll have the championshi on sight.

PS: Vujacic to play next season for Olimpja LJ - Can you confirm this buzz?

Gretz.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

There are still some chances for Nesterovic to play in EC, if not we won't have one of 3 most dominant centers in europe, but who needs him, Brezec can do just well(10ppg,6rpg,2blk)
Becirovic is in Treviso and is officialy heeled... but he is not the same he was. We don't need him. Gorenc can do.
Subotic(Olymyakos) is coaching- first time we have normal coach who even PLAYED EUROLEAGUE!!!:upset: (the one before didn't).
Vujacic in Olimpija- would love that, but Ilievski stays and there are some rumors about Popovic(zadar) coming to Olipija- because he is Dalmatian he doesn't like Cibona but wanna play euroleague.

Like I said if Slovenian NT is not at least top4... I'll start to play chess or curling ...


----------

